# Barris' GTO roadster



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Car News briefs: 
*Barris' GTO roadster*
AUTOWEEK 
Posted Date: 3/22/05

Crowd favorite








This Pontiac GTO roadster wasn’t entered for any awards at the recent Amelia Island Concours d’Elegance, but the George Barris Kustom Kreation unveiled there was a show favorite. Responding to a challenge issued at the 2004 event by Amelia Island producer Bill Warner and AutoWeek editorial director Keith Crain, Barris built the roadster over the last year from a GTO provided by Pontiac.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I Googled this thing to get other pix of it.

It's really not very attactive. The lines are hideous, but they've compensated for that by painting it a butt-ugly color. 

That being said, I'm sure it has an awesome personality and is a _great_ dancer. :lol:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Geez, I didn't know George Barris was still alive. Haven't seen any new work out of him in over 30 years. Based on this piece of crap, I kind of wish he stayed retired. Maybe the reporter got it wrong. Maybe The Gong Show's Chuck Barris did this.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Maybe the reporter got it wrong. Maybe The Gong Show's Chuck Barris did this.


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------

